# Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt



## tm0975 (27. März 2010)

*Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Wir kennen das Ganze von älteren ATI-Karten, nun praktiziert es Nvidia bei seinen heute vorgestellten Geforce 4xx-Generation. Die Rede von von zu niedrigen Angaben des Leistungsverbrauches. Damit steigt für den Anwender das Problem, sein System aus Sicht der Leistungsbereitstellung, sowie Kühlung und Geräuschentwicklung ordentlich zu dimensionieren. Gerade Letzteres hat sich bei Nvidia leider nicht zum Positiven entwickelt. So übertrifft das mitgelieferte NVIDIA SuperSonic-Demo bereits die angegebene TDP, und auch Heaven 2 und Stalker CoP kratzen bereits sehr dicht an der 250 W Marke der GTX 480. Die bis bei der aktuellen Radeon-5000-Serie nciht der Fall. So bleibt bei vergleichbaren Aufgaben die Leistungsaufnahme einer Radeon 5870 bei ca. 150 W im Vergleich zur TDP Angaben des Herstellers von 188 W.*

NVIDIA SuperSonic-Demo: 262,70 Watt
**3DMark06: 283,16 Watt
**Heaven 2: 242,6 Watt
**Stalker CoP: 239,86 Watt*


Quelle:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 - Die Rückkehr des Königs? - Leistungsaufnahme: Idle & Last (Seite 15) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Hm, ob die TDP bei ATI-Karten ganz so genau eingehalten wird, wage ich mal anzuzweifeln (im gleichen Review kommen ATI-Karten im Praxisfernen Furmark auch auf >200 Watt).
Aber ich freu' mich schon auf das Gejammer der Leute, die einen High-End Rechner basteln, am Netzteil sparen und ihre China-Böller dann aufgrund der hungrigen Fermis in die Luft fliegen sehen .


----------



## Pokerclock (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Die TDP gibt eigentlich die Verlustwärme an und bezieht sich nur indirekt auf die Leistungsaufnahme.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass die verlinkte Seite sich auf das Nvidia Messverfahren bezieht. Insofern lasse ich das durchgehen, wenn selbst Nvidia keine richtige Wärmemessung durchführt.


----------



## Hugo78 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Die TDP gibt an, was die Kühlung an Wärme abführen können muss.
TDP != Stromaufnahme. TDP == Wärmeabgabe.

Eine GTX 285 zb. hat ne TDP Angabe von 183W und verbraucht in Furmark auch 208W laut dem Fermi Test von heute. 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ias-GF100-Generation/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=2

So What?


----------



## Feuerreiter (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Eben.
Trotzdem ist die Wärmeabgabe m. M. n. ziemlich hoch.. mal sehn, ob sich das auch lohnt  .


----------



## Krabbat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Eben: In Sachen Stromverbrauch sind die 400er Karten echt *******!
Aber 20% mehr Leistung der GTX480 im Vergleich zu der 5870 ist auch nicht schlecht.
Trotzdem würde ich die 5870 nehmen.


----------



## Infernalracing (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Eine GTX480 ist einfach Doppelt zu Teuer, einmal wenn Du sie kaufst und wenn die Stromrechnung des Raffgierkonzerns kommt! (Obwohl der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, besser als jeder Heizlüfter)


----------



## fA!nT (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Was jammern eigentlich immer alle wegen dem erhöhten Stromverbrauch rum?

Entweder ich will ne Highend Karte oder ich will keine Highend Karte... mMn sollte man bei diesen Karten das Thema Stromverbrauch eher als Nebensache betrachten. Ich würde die GTX480 der 5870 vorziehen, da mehr Leistung eben genau das ist was ich will, wenn ich mir ne (ich weiß ich wiederhol mich) Highend-Karte hole.

Und nur mal so nebenbei, schaut euch mal die Tagebücher von den Leuten hier im Forum an, alle Leute die sich dort auch nur im entferntesten ein Highend-Rechner bauen haben alle mind. ein 650W Netzteil, da regt sich auch keiner auf das die teilweise überdimensioniert sind.

(und mit der Lautstärke hab ich auch kein Problem, denn da wir über das Thema Highend reden kommt da bei mir eh n WaKü drauf)

_Pro GTX480! _


----------



## Krabbat (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Gut, klar, wenn man Leistung will, muss man halt mehr Stromverbrauch einplanen. Aber statt der GTX 480 kann man sich dann besser die 5970 kaufen und hat trotzdem keinen höheren stromverbrauch!


----------



## totovo (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Was jammern eigentlich immer alle wegen dem erhöhten Stromverbrauch rum?
> 
> Entweder ich will ne Highend Karte oder ich will keine Highend Karte... mMn sollte man bei diesen Karten das Thema Stromverbrauch eher als Nebensache betrachten. Ich würde die GTX480 der 5870 vorziehen, da mehr Leistung eben genau das ist was ich will, wenn ich mir ne (ich weiß ich wiederhol mich) Highend-Karte hole.
> 
> ...




Waren Grünebrillen grade im Sonderangebot?

man mach die Augen auf, das ist nicht gut und mit dicherheit keion Highend was nVidia da abliefert!

10-15% vorsprung, bei exorbitanter Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke?
noch dazu zu einem Preis von gut 500€?

das es bessergeht zeigt uns doch AMD, oder?
ich meine 160W zu 230W bei typischer spiele Last entsprechen nicht der 15% Mehrleistung, stimmts?


----------



## Xion4 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

@ mac Dann ist SLI aber gestorben. 

Naja, man fragt sich schon woran Nvidia denn so lange gearbeitet hat.  Technisch neu ist das Ding ja nicht, denn mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch ist eigentlich ein Fortschritt den man auch als Rückschritt bezeichnen kann.

Natürlich bringt Leistung auch Verbrauch mit sich, jedoch ist es eigentlich erschreckend, dass man CPUs geschafft wurde ne Grenze zu ziehen, auch neuentwickelte Autos haben mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch, bei Grafikkarten ists irgendwie anders.

Richtig, wer Leistung pur will, den stört der Verbrauch nicht, mir geht es dabei auch nicht um das zusätzliche Geld was mein Stromversorger kassiert, sondern einzig und allein um die Tatsache, dass sich bei Grafikarten nichts tut, und bei dem Geld sollte ich doch Innovationen erwarten können, speziell da dass Thema Strom sparen bei Grakas ja schon ewig auf dem Tisch ist. So werden eigentlich nur ein paar neue Features implementiert, und an der Taktschraube gedreht.

ATI muss man zu gute halten, sie haben aus dem Powerplay Desaster der 48xxer Serie gelernt, und ich bin auf die HD 5890 gespannt, welche mit Sicherheit schon "fertig durchdacht" ist, und den neuen Vorsprulg egalisiert. 

Rein auf Leistung bezogen sind maximal 20% bessere Performance für mich ein schwaches Ergebnis, zumindest in Anbetracht dass die HD 5870 nun schon ein halbes Jahr auf dem Rücken hat, was ja schon fast ein Lebenszyklus eine Graka-Generation ist.


----------



## klefreak (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Was jammern eigentlich immer alle wegen dem erhöhten Stromverbrauch rum?
> 
> Entweder ich will ne Highend Karte oder ich will keine Highend Karte... mMn sollte man bei diesen Karten das Thema Stromverbrauch eher als Nebensache betrachten. Ich würde die GTX480 der 5870 vorziehen, da mehr Leistung eben genau das ist was ich will, wenn ich mir ne (ich weiß ich wiederhol mich) Highend-Karte hole.
> 
> ...



auch bei highend kann man aerwarten, dass nicht sinnlos energie verblasen wird..
@netzteile: ein "größeres" 600er netzteil läuft dafür dann meist im optimalen bereich von 50% load UND bleibt dabei acuh noch deutlich leiser als ein "ausreichendes" 450er...


----------



## Bääängel (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



fA!nT schrieb:


> Was jammern eigentlich immer alle wegen dem erhöhten Stromverbrauch rum?
> 
> Entweder ich will ne Highend Karte oder ich will keine Highend Karte... mMn sollte man bei diesen Karten das Thema Stromverbrauch eher als Nebensache betrachten. Ich würde die GTX480 der 5870 vorziehen, da mehr Leistung eben genau das ist was ich will, wenn ich mir ne (ich weiß ich wiederhol mich) Highend-Karte hole.



Man möchte eine High-end Karte von der Leistung her haben, nicht High-end in der Leistungsaufnahme.  
Da die Karten in immer kleineren Prozessen gefertigt werden, wäre es schön und angemessen, dass die Karten nicht soviel verbrauchen. AMD schafft das ja auch halbwegs gut.


----------



## Stingray93 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Xion4 schrieb:


> @ mac Dann ist SLI aber gestorben.
> 
> Naja, man fragt sich schon woran ATI denn so lange gearbeitet hat.  Technisch neu ist das Ding ja nicht, denn mehr Leistung bei mehr Verbrauch ist eigentlich ein Fortschritt den man auch als Rückschritt bezeichnen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal du meinst Nvidia nicht ATI oder?  das könnte man sonst ziemlich falsch verstehen


----------



## Xion4 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst Nvidia nicht ATI oder?  das könnte man sonst ziemlich falsch verstehen



Richtig


----------



## iGreggy (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Ich halte die Leistungsaufnahme wiederum für sehr wichtig. Nein ich bin kein Geizhals. Und ja wer einen Highend PC baut und 500€ für Grafikkarte sowie 1000€ für CPU ausgibt dem ist das sicherlich egal ob die paar Watt mehr frisst. Problem ist halt das es nicht nur Highend Fans gibt. Was wenn ich gerne zocke und dabei ordentlich Leistung will, aber auch nebenbei so viel am PC bin wegen E-Mail Korrespondenz, Feeds abrufen, eventuell was programmieren. Da sitzt der Hase im Pfeffer. Auf der einen Seite will ich natürlich ordentliche Leistung zum Spielen, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich nunmal nicht nur wie blöd am spielen, sondern muss auch andere Sachen am PC machen, zum Teil auch beruflich. Da kotzt es schon zu wenn deine Grafikkarte beim Nichtstun schon röhrt und säuft wie ein schwarzes Loch (wehe es kommt einer auf die Idee ich soll ein Smartphone nehmen).


----------



## poiu (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

@iGreggy

Nimm ein Laptop  nein kein Scherz so was ist echt eine Überlegung wert, kein normaler PC verbraucht so wenig!


----------



## chrisz0r94 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Man möchte eine High-end Karte von der Leistung her haben, nicht High-end in der Leistungsaufnahme.



Lachkrampf xD .

Ehem,
Wenn das mit den gut 283W unter Last stimmt, dann sind die zwei 6-poligen PCIe Kabel ja schon fast ausgereizt... Zu knapp sollte man es auch nicht machen^^

Die GTX 495 könnte ich mir 15-25% vor der HD 5970 vorstellen, in etwa 50-70% mehr Scheinchen hinblättern, und bei der Stromrechnung 40-50% mehr staunen .


Die GTX 470 käme zum Kauf evtl. noch in Frage für mich, da sie preislich gesehen nicht im grün-schwarzen Bereich, sondern sogar fast normal, angesiedelt ist. Und ihre Wärmeabgabe ist auch nicht so frustrierend und deprimierend.


----------



## akaEmpty (27. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Die GTX 470 käme zum Kauf evtl. noch in Frage für mich, da sie preislich gesehen nicht im grün-schwarzen Bereich, sondern sogar fast normal, angesiedelt ist. Und ihre Wärmeabgabe ist auch nicht so frustrierend und deprimierend.



trotz weniger leistung als mit einer 5870 und ~ 50W mehr verbrauch?

dann sollte man aber schon 3D-vision etc. nutzen


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Man möchte eine High-end Karte von der Leistung her haben, nicht High-end in der Leistungsaufnahme.


was aber leider nicht möglich ist. man kann vielleicht in einem gewissen maß durch die architektur das ganze ein wenig vebessern, aber letztendlich läuft es unweigerlich darauf hinaus das der stromverbrauch größer wird. ob es die ati-fanboys glauben wollen oder nicht auch ati karten werden irgendwann in die 300W bereiche kommen wenn sie weiter mithalten wollen.
meine alte karte hat auch nichtmal maximal 40W verbraucht, meine neue hingegen bis zu 182W. ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht darüber weil es einfach nicht anders geht wenn ich mehr leistung haben will.


totovo schrieb:


> Waren Grünebrillen grade im Sonderangebot?
> 
> man mach die Augen auf, das ist nicht gut und mit dicherheit keion Highend was nVidia da abliefert!


kein highend? wenn die schnellste karte auf dem markt kein highend ist was denn dann? vielleicht ne geforce 2?


----------



## Snake7 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

schönes Fangebashnews - genausowas brauchen wir jetzt wo Fermi kommt... .
Und dannsteht nur unwichtiges bzw. falsches drin... .


----------



## NaPPo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft...

Fanboy bleibt wohl Fanboy.... Wer Fermi haben will, wird sich das wohl Kaufen, egal was es kostet(Kaufpreis+Folgekosten) mich interessiert es eigentlich auch nicht, was hinterher noch auf mich zu kommt... Natürlich ist es nicht so toll, das der "Verbrauch" höher ist, als es sein muß, aber da es keine Alternative gibt...


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

direkt zum start kauf ich mir sowieso schonmal gar keine karte. die gtx280/260 hatten als sie rauskamen auch ne ziemlich hohe tpd, in der 2.generation wurde die auch gesenkt. so hat mein bruder immer über den referenzkühler gelästert weil seine gtx260 oft zu warm geworden ist, ich hatte dagegen nie probleme mit dem referenzkühler und das obwohl meine gtx260 auch noch ne stark übertaktete version ist und seine nicht.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> ob es die ati-fanboys glauben wollen oder nicht auch ati karten werden irgendwann in die 300W bereiche kommen wenn sie weiter mithalten wollen.



Wenn die ATIs im 300er Bereich sind, werden die NVidias, so wie es im Moment aussieht, schon bei 400, oder gar 500W rumhängen.





mic-86 schrieb:


> kein highend? wenn die schnellste karte auf dem markt kein highend ist was denn dann? vielleicht ne geforce 2?



Ja, die war damals mehr High-End, als die GTX 480 heute, das stimmt schon!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

also wegen der lautstärke würd ich mit jetzt keine sorgen machen. Die versch. anbieter werden sicher eigene Kühler draufbauen die dann leiser sind 
Trotzdem find ich auch, dass die GTX480 eher ein schritt nach hinten ist, als nach vorne. Sie wird ihrer vorausgesagten Power nicht ganz gerecht. Ich würd ne 5870er vorziehen, aber i bin auch mit meiner GTX 260 zufrieden^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

sollen´s das doch machen! 
damit werden sie die bereits allgemein bekannten wärme- und geräuschentwicklingen der karten im referenzdesign nicht mehr kaschieren können. im enteffekt wird eh jeder, spätestens wenn er die karte im rechner hat, allzu deutlich erfahren, was er da gekauft hat.

trotzdem: klüger ist es schon, sich vor einem kauf hinreichend zu informieren, deshalb ist es nicht unbedingt eine feine art, verfälschte bzw. unvollständig informationen der öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> was aber leider nicht möglich ist. man kann vielleicht in einem gewissen maß durch die architektur das ganze ein wenig vebessern, aber letztendlich läuft es unweigerlich darauf hinaus das der stromverbrauch größer wird. ob es die ati-fanboys glauben wollen oder nicht auch ati karten werden irgendwann in die 300W bereiche kommen wenn sie weiter mithalten wollen.
> meine alte karte hat auch nichtmal maximal 40W verbraucht, meine neue hingegen bis zu 182W. ich beschwer mich aber auch nicht darüber weil es einfach nicht anders geht wenn ich mehr leistung haben will.



also 1. bist du hier der einzige Fanboy den ich sehe, und zwar von grün,  und nicht von rot!

kann schon gut sein das AMD auch im 300W segment mitspielt, ich denke da  an die 5970, die braucht ja auch knapp 300W wenn ich mich richtig  entsinne!
Das ist aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, da sie erstens eine Dual  GPU-Grafikkarte ist und 2. verhältnismäßig mehr Leistung bringt!

und noch einmal, es geht anderst siehe HD5870, AMD hat hier gezeigt das es geht!



> kein highend? wenn die schnellste karte auf dem markt kein highend ist was denn dann? vielleicht ne geforce 2?



Nein eine so erzwungene Leistungskrone ist kein Highend, Nvidia versuchts hier mit dem Holzhammer, Highend spiegelt sich nicht nur durch maximale Leistung wieder sondern auch durch Qualität, in diesem Fall eben Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke!
Oder anderst die Leistung pro Watt im Verhältnis + die richtige Lautstärke!
und das ist bei AMD nun mal bedeutend besser gelungen


----------



## Xion4 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Warum muss hier eigentlich immer der Fanboy-War losgehen? Die Diskussion hatte bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt nichts mit Fanboys zu tun.

Fakt ist doch einfach, dass die 20% Leistungsvorsprung sich unproportional zur Leistungsaufnahme verhalten. Und vorallem heisst Fortschritt in allen Bereichen sich vorwärts zu bewegen, den seh ich hier leider nicht.

Das ist einfach ne Brachialleistung. Ein Autohersteller kann auch mehr Leistung aus dem Motor holen, wenn der Verbrauch egal ist. Einfach mehr Hubraum.

Ein Fortschritt wäre es gewesen, dieses halbe Jahr zu nutzen und in alle Richtungen zu arbeiten. ATI hat weniger Zeit gehabt, und hat es geschafft den Stromverbrauch zur Generation 48xx zu senken und die Leistung signifikant zu steigern. Nvidia hat eigentlich nur eine Schraube gedreht, und nimmt dafür noch nen saftigen Aufpreis.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Warum muss hier eigentlich immer der Fanboy-War losgehen? Die Diskussion hatte bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt nichts mit Fanboys zu tun.
> 
> Fakt ist doch einfach, dass die 20% Leistungsvorsprung sich unproportional zur Leistungsaufnahme verhalten. Und vorallem heisst Fortschritt in allen Bereichen sich vorwärts zu bewegen, den seh ich hier leider nicht.
> 
> ...



hätte ich nicht besser sagen können


----------



## Sonnendieb (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



iGreggy schrieb:


> Ich halte die Leistungsaufnahme wiederum für sehr wichtig. Nein ich bin kein Geizhals. Und ja wer einen Highend PC baut und 500€ für Grafikkarte sowie 1000€ für CPU ausgibt dem ist das sicherlich egal ob die paar Watt mehr frisst. Problem ist halt das es nicht nur Highend Fans gibt. Was wenn ich gerne zocke und dabei ordentlich Leistung will, aber auch nebenbei so viel am PC bin wegen E-Mail Korrespondenz, Feeds abrufen, eventuell was programmieren. Da sitzt der Hase im Pfeffer. Auf der einen Seite will ich natürlich ordentliche Leistung zum Spielen, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich nunmal nicht nur wie blöd am spielen, sondern muss auch andere Sachen am PC machen, zum Teil auch beruflich. Da kotzt es schon zu wenn deine Grafikkarte beim Nichtstun schon röhrt und säuft wie ein schwarzes Loch (wehe es kommt einer auf die Idee ich soll ein Smartphone nehmen).


irgendwie ergibt deine aussage kein Sinn????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Erst schreibst du vonwegen 500 € graka und 1000€ CPU kaufen und im nächsten satz kommt stromsparen????????????????????????
Wer KEIN HIGH END FAN IST kauft sich auch kein CPU für 1000€ bzw eine Graka für 500€ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich ein PC für meine Arbeit bräuchte würde ich keine High komponenten drinn haben sondern nur ONBOARD Sound und ONBOAR Graka ohne irgenwelches zeugs !!!!!


Zurück zum Topic:

Ich kann mich eh noch nich entscheiden welche der beiden karten ich kaufen würde (ATI oder NV)
Aber ich meine es gibt so viel leute die angeben wie sau was sie doch für High End Rechner haben und zeigen ihre BENCHMARK-Ergebnisse ganz stolz allen leuten Internet!!! 
Ohh juhu ich hab ne 480gtx/5870HD und hab in 3dmark so und soviel Punkte punkte und ihr ja nicht ..........
Aber was von Stromverbrauch steht ja nicht da!!!!!! Also wegen 50-100 Watt unter volllast mehr (ich weiss zwar nicht welche spiele unter volllast laufen) dafür aber mehr leistung würde es mich doch eher dazu überwinden die schnellere karte zu nehmen egal ob die jetzt von NV oder ATI ist.


----------



## Sonnendieb (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

übrigens find ichs toll das einige die NV haben eher neutral sprechen wärend die die ATI haben immer total überzeugt sind von ihren karten
Und irgendwie fällt den grad nix mehr ein weil die Fermi nun mal schneller ist als die HD, ausser die runter zu machen wegen etwas höherem stromverbrauch....


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Wenn die ATIs im 300er Bereich sind, werden die NVidias, so wie es im Moment aussieht, schon bei 400, oder gar 500W rumhängen.


das lässt sich jetzt noch nicht wirklich sagen, wenn man wie ati eine jahrealte architektur immer und immer wieder optimiert ist es sicher sehr viel einfacher den verbrauch niedrig zu halten, vor allem wenn man nicht darauf aus ist unbedingt die schnellste karte am markt zu haben. nvidia hat nun ne kompett neue architektur die sicher noch stark optimierungsfähig ist, während bei ati womöglich bald an die grenzen stößt. und wenn die sich dann auch ne neue architektur einfallen lassen müssen werden sie womöglich die selben probleme haben. 
mal abgesehen davon scheinen wohl einige nicht zu wissen das sich der verbrauch mit höherer leistung nicht proportional zu steigt sondern exponentiell. würde ati die 5000er serie auf die leistung einer gtx480 bringen, wäre der stromverbrauch vielleicht auch nicht so viel geringer.



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Ja, die war damals mehr High-End, als die GTX 480 heute, das stimmt schon!


mal abgesehen davon dass man das gar nicht vergleichen kann, würde ich dem widersprechen wenn man könnte.


totovo schrieb:


> also 1. bist du hier der einzige Fanboy den ich sehe, und zwar von grün,  und nicht von rot!


wenn das so ist warum hab ich dann geschrieben das die ati auch gut sind? ich würd mich sicher auch ne ati holen, nur dann muss sie auch mehr leistung haben und das ist hier einfach nicht der fall.


totovo schrieb:


> kann schon gut sein das AMD auch im 300W segment mitspielt, ich denke da  an die 5970, die braucht ja auch knapp 300W wenn ich mich richtig  entsinne!
> Das ist aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar, da sie erstens eine Dual  GPU-Grafikkarte ist und 2. verhältnismäßig mehr Leistung bringt!
> 
> und noch einmal, es geht anderst siehe HD5870, AMD hat hier gezeigt das es geht!


wenn du meinen post aufmerksam gelesen hättest wäre dir vielleicht aufgefallen das ich nicht von dual gpu-karten rede, auch nicht von heute, sondern von zuküngtigen generationen. wenn amd mit seiner jetzigen architektur an ihre grenzen stößt müssen sie auch was neues machen und ob das dann auch so sparsam ist, muss sich erst zeigen. und wenn nvidia dann nur fleißig am optimieren und verbrauch verringern ist, muss sich amd echt was einfallen lassen.




totovo schrieb:


> Nein eine so erzwungene Leistungskrone ist kein Highend, Nvidia versuchts hier mit dem Holzhammer, Highend spiegelt sich nicht nur durch maximale Leistung wieder sondern auch durch Qualität, in diesem Fall eben Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke!
> Oder anderst die Leistung pro Watt im Verhältnis + die richtige Lautstärke!
> und das ist bei AMD nun mal bedeutend besser gelungen


so einen blödsinn hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen...
dir ist schon klar das deine definition auf mehr einsteigerkarten zutrifft als auf alle anderen? highend definiert sich über leistung und nichts anderes! wäre es so wie du sagst, gäbe es schon seit jahren keine highend-hardware mehr.manche sollten einfach endlich begreifen das mehr leistung nicht mehr verbrauch bedeutet, mehr leistung bedeutet auch nicht viel mehr verbrauch, nein, mehr leistung bedeutet sehr viel mehr verbrauch. so sehr das einige auch gerne anders hätten, die gesetze der physik kann man nunmal nicht brechen.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> übrigens find ichs toll das einige die NV haben eher neutral sprechen wärend die die ATI haben immer total überzeugt sind von ihren karten
> Und irgendwie fällt den grad nix mehr ein weil die Fermi nun mal schneller ist als die HD, ausser die runter zu machen wegen etwas höherem stromverbrauch....


Das stammt ja bestimmt nicht aus Mund eines NVidia Fanboys .


Nicht nur Stromverbrauch ist höher, auch Preis und Wärmeabgabe, und wie manche schon sagen ist letzteres vorteilhaft für besonders kalte Tage.

Naja, normal sind gerade die NVidia-Fanboys die, die so richtig alles raushängen lassen, weil sie 'ne Karte mit PhysX haben, die aber weniger Leistung hat, und 60 Euro mehr kostet (Bsp.: GTX 260 - HD 4870, bzw. HD 4890). ATI strikes back würd ich mal sagen. (Der übelste Fanboyspruch überhaupt ).


Wir werden dann wohl mal die HD 5890 abwarten müssen, die sich preislich vermutlich mal unter der GTX 480 einordnen wird, leistungsmäßig aber ein Stück mehr erbringen wird. Wie gesagt - Warten wir mal den Sommer ab.


----------



## david430 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

hätte nvidia auch nur alles wie ati verdoppelt zur vorherigen generation, wäre die tdp sicher auch net so hoch. aber man wollte eben eine neue generation mit vielen änderungen, und das ist eben der prototyp, dann werden iwann ma 35nm rauskommen etc etc. so wars ja auch bei der 8800 gtx. die war auch sau teuer und hatte nen irren stromverbrauch, nur war da eben die konkurrenz seitens ati nicht gegeben. nvidia wirds schon richten...


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> übrigens find ichs toll das einige die NV haben eher neutral sprechen wärend die die ATI haben immer total überzeugt sind von ihren karten
> Und irgendwie fällt den grad nix mehr ein weil die Fermi nun mal schneller ist als die HD, ausser die runter zu machen wegen etwas höherem stromverbrauch....


jupp find ich auch, ich bin zwar auch total überzeugt von meiner nvidia, kann aber trotzdem zugeben das ne 5870 ne super karte ist. oder das crossfire besser als sli ist, bzw dual gpu bei ati besser ist. da ich aber keine dual gpu will ist das für mich aber trotzdem kein kaufargument.


chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Das stammt ja bestimmt nicht aus Mund eines NVidia Fanboys .
> 
> 
> Nicht nur Stromverbrauch ist höher, auch Preis und Wärmeabgabe, und wie manche schon sagen ist letzteres vorteilhaft für besonders kalte Tage.
> ...


weniger leistung????? ich will ja jetz nich klugscheißen, aber nvidia hat mit jeder generation die schnelleren karten, weil ati nunmal auf billigere karten setzt, die halt dafür langsamer sind. mehr leistung ist nunmal teurer, wär ja auch unsinnig wenn nicht. bei den cpu's kann ja nen x4 965 BE auch nicht mit nem i7 975 XE konkurrieren, muss er aber auch nicht weil es eben zwei völlig andere leistungsklassen sind.
und mehr stromverbrauch und höhere wärmeabgabe als kritikpunkte einzeln aufzuführen ist auch ein wenig übertriebenes schlechtreden, das eine geht nunmal nicht ohne das andere, lernt man in physik bei den grundlagen der elektrotechnik.



david430 schrieb:


> hätte nvidia auch nur alles wie ati verdoppelt zur vorherigen generation, wäre die tdp sicher auch net so hoch. aber man wollte eben eine neue generation mit vielen änderungen, und das ist eben der prototyp, dann werden iwann ma 35nm rauskommen etc etc. so wars ja auch bei der 8800 gtx. die war auch sau teuer und hatte nen irren stromverbrauch, nur war da eben die konkurrenz seitens ati nicht gegeben. nvidia wirds schon richten...


endlich mal jemand der es einsieht


----------



## krauthead (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> weniger leistung????? ich will ja jetz nich klugscheißen, aber nvidia hat mit jeder generation die schnelleren karten, weil ati nunmal auf billigere karten setzt, die halt dafür langsamer sind. mehr leistung ist nunmal teurer, wär ja auch unsinnig wenn nicht. bei den cpu's kann ja nen x4 965 BE auch nicht mit nem i7 975 XE konkurrieren, muss er aber auch nicht weil es eben zwei völlig andere leistungsklassen sind.
> und mehr stromverbrauch und höhere wärmeabgabe als kritikpunkte einzeln aufzuführen ist auch ein wenig übertriebenes schlechtreden, das eine geht nunmal nicht ohne das andere, lernt man in physik bei den grundlagen der elektrotechnik.



Du glaubst ja nicht ernsthaft dass hier so viele in Physik und dann auch noch in den Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik aufgepasst haben? 

Ich bin vor allem auf den refresh der Fermi gespannt, da wird NV sicher noch einiges richten können/müssen.


----------



## mayo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Oh man, 235W bzw. 304W im Furmark und das für knapp 500€. Das ist doch ein Witz.

Das die 480 im Mittel an die 20% schneller ist, merkt eh keiner von uns.. Was aber auch, denke ich, teilweise an Physix liegen wird. Sowas ist doch in der heutigen Zeit nur für Bencher interessant. 

Aber vielleicht liefern die Hersteller ja ein AKW mit...


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> [...]



liest du eigentlich was du schreibst? bzw. denkst du vorher nach?

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber informiere dich besser, bevor du so ein Bullshit daher laberst!

ist dir nicht klar, dass die Leistungssteigerung der GTX 480 mit allen Mittel, die nur recht sind erzwungen wurde?
verstehst du nicht was ich meine, oder ließt du meine Posts gar nicht, und reagierst auf alle posts in denen "HD 58xx" vorkommt so?
Anscheinend begreifst du nicht das zum BSP eine HD 5970 (ich weiß das es eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist) genau so viel bzw. weniger Strom konsumiert als eine GTX480 und dabei trotzdem schneller ist?

was ist jetzt? nach deiner Theorie müsste diese ja 4x so viel Strom mehr "verbrauchen", wie die Leistungssteigerung erfolgt?
AMD kann Wunder vollbringen und die Physik überlisten!

Man mach die Augen auf, das hat hier nicht viel mit den Gesetzen der Physik zu tun, sondern mehr mit unausgereifter und Architektur und übergroßen, Hitzköpfigen Chips!

Ob AMD es besser kann werden wir in einem Jahr sehen, dann steht, laut Gerüchten, bei AMD eine neue Architektur an!

(Ich behaupte mal der eigentliche Fermini konkurent)

Ach ja und ein DIE schrink, wird wohl bei dem GT100 nicht so schnell kommen wie bei der Vorgängergeneration, da gibts viel zu viel Probleme bei TSMC)

so meine Meinung, auch wenn ich damit eine Verwarnung riskiere, manche Leute können Lügen ohne rot zu werden!


----------



## TAZ (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange Chips halten, bei dem hohen Stromverbrauch und damit einhergehenden hohen Temperaturen, kann das gar nicht gut für die GPU sein.

Oder ist das egal?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



TAZ schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie lange Chips halten, bei dem hohen Stromverbrauch und damit einhergehenden hohen Temperaturen, kann das gar nicht gut für die GPU sein.
> 
> Oder ist das egal?




Das dürfte kein problem sein, die GPUs halten so einiges an hitze aus 
Außerdem sind se schon dafür ausgelgt, im standardtakt, die hitze problemlos auszuhalten.
Allerdings ist der referenzlüfter schon sehr laut, da hätte nvidia lieber 10-20 euro mehr investiert und was gescheides draufgemacht^^

Außerdem werden die GPUs heutzutage wohl eher ausgetauscht weil sie zu schwach werden, und nicht weil sie so alt und defekt sind


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> wenn das so ist warum hab ich dann geschrieben das die ati auch gut sind? ich würd mich sicher auch ne ati holen, nur dann muss sie auch mehr leistung haben und das ist hier einfach nicht der fall.


nur so als frage: was hatte denn das letzte halbe jahr mehr leistung wie die ati's? oO wenn dir das scho ned schnell genug war, dann machens die paar fps nu au ned mehr fett, die die 480 teuer erkauft oben drauf setzt 

zu den temps: stimmts eigentlich, das die boardpartner nun schon nur 1 jahr garantie geben? wenn ja, wär das ganz schön peinlich, wenn nichmal die sich die finger "verbrennen" wollen ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

die leistungskrone behält sowieso die 5970er (ich weiss is keine single-GPU, aber nvidia könnte ja auch ne dual-GPU rausbringen). für ,,normale" zocker sind beide karten soweiso völlig unnötig. ne 5850 oder ne GTX 275 völlig ausreichend. Ich kann ja mit miener GTX260 noch alles spielen, obwohl meine CPU au nich der beste is (II x4 940^^)


----------



## Xion4 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> übrigens find ichs toll das einige die NV haben eher neutral sprechen wärend die die ATI haben immer total überzeugt sind von ihren karten
> Und irgendwie fällt den grad nix mehr ein weil die Fermi nun mal schneller ist als die HD, ausser die runter zu machen wegen etwas höherem stromverbrauch....



Den dümmsten Beitrag des Tages hast du gerade abgeliefert, und die von dir getätigte Aussage auch noch wunderbar mit deinem eigenem Statement widerlegt.


----------



## Bääängel (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> die leistungskrone behält sowieso die 5970er (ich weiss is keine single-GPU, aber nvidia könnte ja auch ne dual-GPU rausbringen). für ,,normale" zocker sind beide karten soweiso völlig unnötig. ne 5850 oder ne GTX 275 völlig ausreichend. Ich kann ja mit miener GTX260 noch alles spielen, obwohl meine CPU au nich der beste is (II x4 940^^)



Warum bist du dir da so sicher, dass die HD5970 die Krone behält. Wie man in dem GF100 Test erkennen konnte, war die GTX480 leistungsmäßig manchmal sehr dicht an der HD5970 dran, also versteh ich nicht warum die Dual Gpu Karte von Nvidia nicht so schnell sein sollte oder schneller wie eine HD5970. Da wäre ja praktisch kein leistungvorteil zwischen der single und der dual gpu Graka von Nvidia zu sehen.


----------



## Krabbat (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

stimmt, aber die GTX480 braucht ja auch noch mehr strom als die 5970!!!! obwohl die 5970 deutlich leistungsfähiger ist!
wie soll das denn mit der dual grafikkarte von nvidia aussehen?
der stromverbrauch ist ja bei der single schon viel zu hoch!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Nur ist die 5970 was für blinde, denn Ati schafft es immer noch nicht anständige Treiber zu "entwickeln" damit z.B diese Inputlags verschwinden...

Naja letzendlich werden wir alle nur zusehen können was die Zukunft bringt...


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Großer Gott, 318 Watt Verbrauch im Furmark? Als Single-GPU Karte? Respekt, das ist mal wirklich viel. An eine Fermi-GX2 glaub ich vorerst nicht, das kann man ja nur noch mit 3-4 Slot Kühlung (oder Wasser) wegkühlen.

Aber warum ist das Watt/Leistungsverhältnis so derartig schlecht? o0
Knapp 50% höherer Stromverbrauch aber keine 50% höhere Leistung (verglichen mit einer 5870), woran liegt das?

Mit ner Fermi würde mein System beim Furmark (und vermutlich auch bei einigen Spielen) einfach abschalten. Jedenfalls hoffe ich das, sonst würde mein Liberty 400 NT in Rauch aufgehen. ^^



fA!nT schrieb:


> Was jammern eigentlich immer alle wegen dem  erhöhten Stromverbrauch rum?


Weil das Dumme mit diesem verflixtem Verbrauch ist das er auch für die  Hitze und damit die Kühlung bzw Lautstärke verantwortlich ist. Davon  aber mal abgesehen, ich zb. kann aktuell jede Single-GPU Karte in meinem  System betreiben (auch mit Furmark), aber für eine Fermi müsste ich wieder ein neues  (stärkeres) Netzteil kaufen.

20% mehr FPS ist nur im Grenzbereich (ruckeln vs flüssig) spürbar, 30-50% mehr Stromaufnahme merkst du auf der Rechnung, im Zimmer in Form von Lautstärke, und beim Netzteil in Form einer evtl. zusätzlichen Investition in ein neues NT. Daher ist manch einem die Stromaufnahme wichtiger als ein paar sehr teuer erkaufte FPS. Und natürlich ist der Furmark kein Spiel, aber damit ein System auch absolut stabil läuft sollte auch diese Anwendung problemlos laufen. Sonst wunderst du dich in nem halben Jahr warum Spiel XY immer wieder abstürtzt, dabei ist einfach nur das NT etwas zu schwach.


----------



## DarkMo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

bald kommt das wie bei den mustangs un bla in mode. sonen kühlerdurchbruch für die luftansaugung des motors - nur eben fürs seitenteil (heatpipes die die wärem durchs seitenteil zu nem towerkühler ausserhalb weiterleiten). ich knie nieder vor NV! sie haben das casemodding genre geradezu revolutioniert mit ihrer karte!


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> nur so als frage: was hatte denn das letzte halbe jahr mehr leistung wie die ati's? oO wenn dir das scho ned schnell genug war, dann machens die paar fps nu au ned mehr fett, die die 480 teuer erkauft oben drauf setzt


ist mir auch klar das die ati das letzte halbe jahr schneller war, aber solange nicht beide hersteller ihre neuen karten auf den markt gebracht haben entscheide ich mich sowieso nicht, am ende hätte ich dann doch die langsamere karte nur weil ich ungeduldig gewesen wäre.


DarkMo schrieb:


> zu den temps: stimmts eigentlich, das die boardpartner nun schon nur 1 jahr garantie geben? wenn ja, wär das ganz schön peinlich, wenn nichmal die sich die finger "verbrennen" wollen ^^


soweit ich weiß müssen sie doch laut gesetz mindestens 2 jahre garantie geben? obs noch mehr gibt hängt auch vom boardpartner hab, meine zotac hat zB 5 jahre garantie.


totovo schrieb:


> liest du eigentlich was du schreibst? bzw. denkst du vorher nach?
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber informiere dich besser, bevor du so ein Bullshit daher laberst!
> 
> ...


ja ich lese das, anscheinend genauer wie du. damit es dir auch auffällt schreib ichs jetzt einfach mal in großbuchstaben:
ATI BENUTZT EINE ALTE ARCHITEKTUR DIE SCHON LANGE OPTIMIERT IST; NVIDIA DAGEGEN EINE VÖLLIG NEUE DIE NOCH GROSSES OPTIMIERUNGSPOTENTIAL HAT, DA IST ES DOCH WIRKLICH KEIN WUNDER DAS DIE ATI'S SPARSAMER SIND WENN SIE GLEICHZEITIG AUCH NOCH MEISTENS WENIGER LEISTUNG HABEN!!!


totovo schrieb:


> was ist jetzt? nach deiner Theorie müsste diese ja 4x so viel Strom mehr "verbrauchen", wie die Leistungssteigerung erfolgt?
> AMD kann Wunder vollbringen und die Physik überlisten!
> 
> Man mach die Augen auf, das hat hier nicht viel mit den Gesetzen der Physik zu tun, sondern mehr mit unausgereifter und Architektur und übergroßen, Hitzköpfigen Chips!


natürlich kann amd die physik überlisten, denn wie du ja schon erkannt hast, hat die grafikkartenentwicklung nicht das geringte mit physik zu tun, das ist reine hexerei. das technologie was mit physik zu tun hat ist ja schließlich auch sehr weit hergeholt.


totovo schrieb:


> Ob AMD es besser kann werden wir in einem Jahr sehen, dann steht, laut Gerüchten, bei AMD eine neue Architektur an!





totovo schrieb:


> wenn die dann ein stromfresser ist, dann lach ich mich echt schlapp.
> 
> 
> totovo schrieb:
> ...


----------



## push@max (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Jetzt bin ich wirklich gespannt, wann das Spielchen mit einer (b)-Version der GTX 470/480 beginnt.

So wie damals beim 200/200b.

An eine GX2 ist wohl aktuell nicht zu denken...oder es werden zwei stark heruntergetaktete GPUs verbaut.

Der Energieverbrauch ist aber, genau wie die Temps, ein Disaster.

Mal schauen, wie lange eine GTX 480 unter diesen Umständen hält.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> ist mir auch klar das die ati das letzte halbe jahr schneller war, aber solange nicht beide hersteller ihre neuen karten auf den markt gebracht haben entscheide ich mich sowieso nicht, am ende hätte ich dann doch die langsamere karte nur weil ich ungeduldig gewesen wäre.



na dann kannst du ja noch auf die HD6xxx warten und dann vergleichen!


> ja ich lese das, anscheinend genauer wie du. damit es dir auch auffällt schreib ichs jetzt einfach mal in großbuchstaben:
> ATI BENUTZT EINE ALTE ARCHITEKTUR DIE SCHON LANGE OPTIMIERT IST; NVIDIA DAGEGEN EINE VÖLLIG NEUE DIE NOCH GROSSES OPTIMIERUNGSPOTENTIAL HAT, DA IST ES DOCH WIRKLICH KEIN WUNDER DAS DIE ATI'S SPARSAMER SIND WENN SIE GLEICHZEITIG AUCH NOCH MEISTENS WENIGER LEISTUNG HABEN!!!



aha, wieso ist das kein Wunder, das die ATI´s sparsamer sind?
haben sie doch die selbe Fertigungsgröße.
Witzig, woher weißt du, dass der GF100 noch optimierbar ist?
Im moment kratz Nvideo ziemlich am Rand des möglichen, aber wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du uns sicher deine Quellen nennen!



> natürlich kann amd die physik überlisten, denn wie du ja schon erkannt hast, hat die grafikkartenentwicklung nicht das geringte mit physik zu tun, das ist reine hexerei. das technologie was mit physik zu tun hat ist ja schließlich auch sehr weit hergeholt.



wenn du so gut in Physik bist wüsstest du, dass das nicht geht!



> wenn die dann ein stromfresser ist, dann lach ich mich echt schlapp.



kannst du machen



> da muss ich widersprechen, fermi ist und bleibt konkurrent der 5000er serie. vergleiche mit einer zukünftigen generation sind einfach nur unfair da die zwangsläufig schneller sein werden.



aha, also wieso vergleichst du dann Fermini mit einer 6Monate alten Generation, ist doch unfair, oder?



> und wenn ich mich so zurück erinnere, als ati das letzte mal eine neue architektur auf den markt gebracht hat, waren die auch erst lange nach nvidia auf dem markt und das noch dazu mit enttäuschender leistung.


bestreitet hier niemand




> wenn dann die nächste generation kommt und sich amd ne neue architektur einfallen lassen muss, kann sich nvidia darauf konzentrieren fermi zu optimieren. dann sind sie als erste auf dem markt und bieten trotzdem die höhere leistung.



da sag ich jetzt mal nichts dazu 



> alles nur vermutungen wie es dann tatsächlich läuft muss sich natürlich erst zeigen. aber die karte nur auf den stromverbrauch zu reduzieren finde ich einfach nur armseelig, das ist als würde man einen formel 1 wagen auf den benzinverbrauch reduzieren...



der Vergleich ist gar nicht schhlecht!
Formel 1 Wagen verbrauchen auch viel, sind Laut, teuer und es braucht sie niemand
und der Benzinverbrauch ist unverhältnismäßig zur höheren Geschwindigkeit!



> nein das glaube ich tatsächlich nicht, aber sonst müsste ich ja schließlich nicht darauf aufmerksam machen.






letzendlich muss ich sagen, das du auf unterstem Niveau argumentatierst, aber genug damit, ich begebe mich nicht mehr auf dieses Niveua!

mfg


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



totovo schrieb:


> na dann kannst du ja noch auf die HD6xxx warten und dann vergleichen!


ne das ist nämlich die nächste generation, so argumentiert könnte ich auch auf die hd9





totovo schrieb:


> aha, wieso ist das kein Wunder, das die ATI´s sparsamer sind?
> haben sie doch die selbe Fertigungsgröße.
> Witzig, woher weißt du, dass der GF100 noch optimierbar ist?
> Im moment kratz Nvideo ziemlich am Rand des möglichen, aber wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du uns sicher deine Quellen nennen!


optimierung beschränkt sich sicher nicht allein auf die fertigungsgröße. natürlich kratzt nvidia am rand des möglichen, aber des möglichen von heute und nicht von morgen, da sieht die sache schon wieder ganz anders aus. und nvidia hat sich mit sicherheit was dabei gedacht das sie ne neue architektur gemacht haben, die würden sicher nicht soviel geld in eine neuentwicklung stecken wenn sie mit einer optimierung der alten karten besser dastehen könnten.
bei einer neuentwicklung geht man eben immer das risiko ein das der erste versuch nicht unbedingt überzeugt. als ati erstmals mit der architektur, auf der die 5xxx immer noch basiert, rauskam war das ebenfalls ein großer fehlschlag der ebenso viel zu spät rauskam und noch schlimmer als hier sogar noch deutlich unterlegen in der leistung. und trotzdem sind inzwischen super karten rausgekommen die auf der architektur aufbauen.




totovo schrieb:


> wenn du so gut in Physik bist wüsstest du, dass das nicht geht!


wenn du so gut im lesen meiner posts wärst wie du glaubst, wüsstest du das das ironie war! 




totovo schrieb:


> kannst du machen


mach ich auch





totovo schrieb:


> aha, also wieso vergleichst du dann Fermini mit einer 6Monate alten Generation, ist doch unfair, oder?


nö warum, das ist die gleiche grafikkartengeneration!


totovo schrieb:


> bestreitet hier niemand


nein aber es erwähnt auch niemand. das kommt den ati fans natürlich sehr gelegen, wie könnte man sonst nvidia für etwas niedermachen was ati auch schon gemacht hat und das sogar noch schlimmer.






totovo schrieb:


> da sag ich jetzt mal nichts dazu


musst du auch nicht ist schließlich nur reine spekulation, aber dennoch ziemlich warscheinlich.





totovo schrieb:


> der Vergleich ist gar nicht schhlecht!
> Formel 1 Wagen verbrauchen auch viel, sind Laut, teuer und es braucht sie niemand
> und der Benzinverbrauch ist unverhältnismäßig zur höheren Geschwindigkeit!


ich denke die sponsoren würden da widersprechen, die brauchen die um ihre werbung draufzukleben, die autohersteller brauchen sie um zu zeigen was sie von der fahrzeuttechnik verstehen, und die fans brauchen sie zur unterhaltung, die fernsehsender brauchen sie für einschaltquoten und und und... was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es immer vom betrachter abhängt ob man etwas braucht oder nicht.
das der benzinverbrauch mit höherer geschwindigkeit extrem ansteigt ist dagegen tatsächlich ein guter punkt in meinem vergleich, denn genauso wie bei den grafikkarten müssen sich auch die autos den naturgesetzen unterwerfen.




totovo schrieb:


> letzendlich muss ich sagen, das du auf unterstem Niveau argumentatierst, aber genug damit, ich begebe mich nicht mehr auf dieses Niveua!
> 
> mfg


der letzte punkt war übrigens kein argument, sondern eine zustimmung zu einer rhetorischen frage.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> ne das ist nämlich die nächste generation, so argumentiert könnte ich auch auf die hd9



wieso?
könnte ja sein, das AMD etwas spät dran ist?



> optimierung beschränkt sich sicher nicht allein auf die fertigungsgröße. natürlich kratzt nvidia am rand des möglichen, aber des möglichen von heute und nicht von morgen, da sieht die sache schon wieder ganz anders aus. und nvidia hat sich mit sicherheit was dabei gedacht das sie ne neue architektur gemacht haben, die würden sicher nicht soviel geld in eine neuentwicklung stecken wenn sie mit einer optimierung der alten karten besser dastehen könnten.
> bei einer neuentwicklung geht man eben immer das risiko ein das der erste versuch nicht unbedingt überzeugt. als ati erstmals mit der architektur, auf der die 5xxx immer noch basiert, rauskam war das ebenfalls ein großer fehlschlag der ebenso viel zu spät rauskam und noch schlimmer als hier sogar noch deutlich unterlegen in der leistung. und trotzdem sind inzwischen super karten rausgekommen die auf der architektur aufbauen.


auch ein Fermini ist keine komplette Neuentwicklung, es gibt ne Menge Paralelen zu früheren Generationen!




> wenn du so gut im lesen meiner posts wärst wie du glaubst, wüsstest du das das ironie war!


ist mir durchaus bewusst!




> nö warum, das ist die gleiche grafikkartengeneration!


nein das kann man nach diener Argumentation nicht eindeutig sagen



> nein aber es erwähnt auch niemand. das kommt den ati fans natürlich sehr gelegen, wie könnte man sonst nvidia für etwas niedermachen was ati auch schon gemacht hat und das sogar noch schlimmer.


war bisher nicht von belangen, aber wenn es dich glücklich macht!
aber wer sagt das es bei Nvideo genau so läuft?




> musst du auch nicht ist schließlich nur reine spekulation, aber dennoch ziemlich warscheinlich.






> ich denke die sponsoren würden da widersprechen, die brauchen die um ihre werbung draufzukleben, die autohersteller brauchen sie um zu zeigen was sie von der fahrzeuttechnik verstehen, und die fans brauchen sie zur unterhaltung, die fernsehsender brauchen sie für einschaltquoten und und und... was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es immer vom betrachter abhängt ob man etwas braucht oder nicht.
> das der benzinverbrauch mit höherer geschwindigkeit extrem ansteigt ist dagegen tatsächlich ein guter punkt in meinem vergleich, denn genauso wie bei den grafikkarten müssen sich auch die autos den naturgesetzen unterwerfen.


Ich denke du verstehst, was ich meinte, willst aber nicht zugeben das es AMD hier besser gemscht hat, ich meine von denen gibts eine Grafikkarte die schneller ist und dennoch weniger Strom verbraucht!




> der letzte punkt war übrigens kein argument, sondern eine zustimmung zu einer rhetorischen frage.



du wiedersprichst dir teilweise... ziemlich

aber genug damit...


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Was bringt es das ihr euch gegenseitig versucht runter zu machen? Jeder von euch hat seine Meinung damit hat sich das. Und jede Karte hat ihre vor und nachteile.


----------



## mic-86 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



totovo schrieb:


> wieso?
> könnte ja sein, das AMD etwas spät dran ist?


ist aber nicht so.


totovo schrieb:


> auch ein Fermini ist keine komplette Neuentwicklung, es gibt ne Menge Paralelen zu früheren Generationen!


es gibt auch parallelen zwischen nem 8080 und nem i7, das heißt aber noch lange nicht das der im vergleich nichts neues ist. ich kann ja auch kein auto ohne reifen, ohne motor, ohne karosserie und ohne stoßdämfper bauen, nur weil ich es komplett neu entwickleln will.
und du wirfst mir unterstes niveau meiner argumentation vor???



totovo schrieb:


> ist mir durchaus bewusst!


hätte mich auch ernsthaft an deiner intelligenz zweifeln lassen wenn dem nicht so wäre.


totovo schrieb:


> nein das kann man nach diener Argumentation nicht eindeutig sagen


liegt daran das es in meiner argumentation nicht erwähnt wurde, ich dachte eigentlich das wäre für jemanden der auf pcgh angemeldet ist vollkommen selbstverständliches wissen.




totovo schrieb:


> war bisher nicht von belangen, aber wenn es dich glücklich macht!
> aber wer sagt das es bei Nvideo genau so läuft?


spekulationen haben den vorteil das man sie nicht beweisen muss. aber trotzdem halte ich es einfach nicht für warscheinlich das es anders läuft, selbst wenn es länger dauert.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich denke du verstehst, was ich meinte, willst aber nicht zugeben das es AMD hier besser gemscht hat, ich meine von denen gibts eine Grafikkarte die schneller ist und dennoch weniger Strom verbraucht!


 wie oft soll ich eigentlich noch erwähnen das die 5000er serie gut ist? eine single gpu mit einer dual gpu zu vergleichen ist sowieso unsinn, zumal ati im dual gpu bereich sowieso normal bessere arbeit leistet als nvidia.





totovo schrieb:


> du wiedersprichst dir teilweise... ziemlich
> 
> aber genug damit...


wíeso widersprechen? dir ist aber schon klar was eine rhetorische frage ist?



Jan565 schrieb:


> Was bringt es das ihr euch gegenseitig versucht runter zu machen? Jeder von euch hat seine Meinung damit hat sich das. Und jede Karte hat ihre vor und nachteile.


ich versuch hier keineswegs jemanden runterzumachen, ob totovo das versucht kann ich nicht sicher sagen. ich finds nur einfach lustig die antworten zu lesen. und das jede karte ihre vor- und nachteile hat erzähl ich schon die ganze zeit, ich sage auch als nvidia fan trotzdem dauernd das ati gute arbeit gemacht hat. was mich nur stört ist, dass den ati fans nichts anderes mehr einfällt als ständig nur auf dern verbrauch aufmerksam zu machen, die karte nur darauf zu reduzieren ist einfach nur armseelig.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> ist aber nicht so.
> 
> es gibt auch parallelen zwischen nem 8080 und nem i7, das heißt aber noch lange nicht das der im vergleich nichts neues ist. ich kann ja auch kein auto ohne reifen, ohne motor, ohne karosserie und ohne stoßdämfper bauen, nur weil ich es komplett neu entwickleln will.
> und du wirfst mir unterstes niveau meiner argumentation vor???



die HD 5870 ist auch eine Neuentwicklung!
nur das sie noch auf der Vorgänergeneration basiert, 2 HD4870 zusammenklatschen ist da auch nicht!
Ich bestreite nicht die großartige Entwicklerleistung der Nvideo Ingeneure, aber Nvidia macht einen schritt in die falsche Richtung!



> hätte mich auch ernsthaft an deiner intelligenz zweifeln lassen wenn dem nicht so wäre.






> liegt daran das es in meiner argumentation nicht erwähnt wurde, ich dachte eigentlich das wäre für jemanden der auf pcgh angemeldet ist vollkommen selbstverständliches wissen.



Doch du vergleichst die ganze Zeit eine 6 monate alte Grakagen. mit einer 6mon. jüngeren wieso kann ich dann nicht die gleiche gen. mit einer vergleichen die in 8mon. kommt?
ist doch das selbe?






> spekulationen haben den vorteil das man sie nicht beweisen muss. aber trotzdem halte ich es einfach nicht für warscheinlich das es anders läuft, selbst wenn es länger dauert.



gut deine sichtweise, kann ja auch durchaus sein!




> wie oft soll ich eigentlich noch erwähnen das die 5000er serie gut ist? eine single gpu mit einer dual gpu zu vergleichen ist sowieso unsinn, zumal ati im dual gpu bereich sowieso normal bessere arbeit leistet als nvidia.



das hast du erst das 2. mal gesagt





> wíeso widersprechen? dir ist aber schon klar was eine rhetorische frage ist?



war nicht darauf bezogen


----------



## TheOnLY (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Am Anfang war die Diskusion von "Highend" noch Definition vs Definition von "Highend"
(mic: "Highend ist Leistung,koste es was es wolle" und totovo: "Highend ist ein rundes leistungstarkes (nicht unbedingt stärkstes) Paket"),
aber mittlerweile is das echt nur noch Fanboy gebashe. 

Fakt ist, die 480 zieht unverhältissmäßig viel Strom und ist (daher) auch sehr laut
Fakt ist aber auch, dass 480 schneller ist als die HD5870

Für wen nur Leistung zählt nimmt die 480, die die ein rundes Paket haben wollen nehmen die HD's oder vlt die 470


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Leute, ist das schlimm  So ein richtig derbes Fanboy Gespräch, wie am Ende von Bayonetta der große Kampf - Es geht immer hin und her .

Naja, ich geh mal mit - Als ATI Vertreter, aber durchaus in der Lage seiend, die Sache neutral zu bewerten, soweit wie möglich.




totovo schrieb:


> die HD 5870 ist auch eine Neuentwicklung!
> nur das sie noch auf der Vorgänergeneration basiert, 2 HD4870 zusammenklatschen ist da auch nicht!
> Ich bestreite nicht die großartige Entwicklerleistung der Nvideo Ingeneure, aber Nvidia macht einen schritt in die falsche Richtung!



Jap, die hätten sich mal eher auf die TDP konzentrieren sollen - Und nicht nur auf die Leistung, wenn man dafür die TDP aus den Augen lassen muss.
Die _Ingenieure_ haben da echt tolles vollbracht... Die Karte kriegt Leistung, bestimmt 20% mehr als die Top-ATI. Aber für 50% mehr Stromverbrauch, und das dreifache an Lautstärke - Das rechtfertigt die Leistung nicht!




totovo schrieb:


> Doch du vergleichst die ganze Zeit eine 6 monate alte Grakagen. mit einer 6mon. jüngeren wieso kann ich dann nicht die gleiche gen. mit einer vergleichen die in 8mon. kommt?
> ist doch das selbe?



Jap, man sollte die Grafikkartengeneration echt nicht mehr vergleichen - Also die GTX 400er und die 5000er. Ein halbes Jahr ist einiges, und ATI hätte bis heute vermutlich die Leistung nochmal ein ganzes Stück nach oben hauen können - Aber die konzentrieren sich wohl schon auf die neue Struktur.




totovo schrieb:


> gut deine sichtweise, kann ja auch durchaus sein!



Spekulieren geht über Studieren . Oder ging der Spruch anderster? Egal.




totovo schrieb:


> das hast du erst das 2. mal gesagt



Kein Kommentar.




totovo schrieb:


> war nicht darauf bezogen


-



So, ist ja ganz lustig... Und was zur Hölle habt ihr von eurem Streit? Mensch Leute...

GTX 400er sind eher für die mit ordentlich Kohle und die ohne Angst vor der Stromrechnung gemacht, die 5000er für die, die Wert auf P/L-Verhältnisse legen, und ausserdem auch gerne nicht allzu große Zahlen auf der Stromrechnung sehen - und außerdem Wert auf flüsterleise - nicht aber auf Turbinenlärm, ähnlich dem eines Flugzeugs, legen, und die eher auf eine Anti-HellHeat-Graphicscard setzen.


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> am Anfang war die Diskusion von "Highend" noch Definition vs Definition von "Highend"
> (mic: "Highend ist Leistung,koste es was es wolle" und totovo: "Highend ist ein rundes leistungstarkes (nicht unbedingt stärkstes) Paket"),
> aber mittlerweile is das echt nur noch Fanboy gebashe.
> 
> ...




Ich finde die Diskussion recht angenehm, zumindest angenehmer als mit Buklew damals!

Er ist Kritikfähig, ich behaupte mal gleiches von mir, das ist doch gut wenn man so disskutieren kann!
gehört zu einem lebendigem Forenleben dazu!


----------



## totovo (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> [...]




gib acht, du hast mich zitiert, da steht aber der andere Name


----------



## chrisz0r94 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Also,

Wenn das mit den max. 314W stimmt (ich glaub die wird einigen Beiträgen hier nach immer größer), so bräuchte man ja eigentlich mindestens ein 550W Netzteil, besser sogar ein 650W Netzteil, damit überhaupt alles läuft, wie es soll!

Finden die NiVida-Fanboy hier das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben?


----------



## TheOnLY (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



totovo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diskussion recht angenehm, zumindest angenehmer als mit Buklew damals!
> 
> Er ist Kritikfähig, ich behaupte mal gleiches von mir, das ist doch gut wenn man so disskutieren kann!
> gehört zu einem lebendigem Forenleben dazu!



ich fand sie zu beginn auch recht interessant, nur finde ich, dass das Niveau abnimmt durch z.B. immer die gleichen Argumente.
Es ist ein toter Punkt erreicht und dennoch wir weiter dikutiert


----------



## Carvahall (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Irgendwann kommen die Grafikkarten die mit Kompressorkühlung ausgeliefert werden und mindestens ein 1500 W Netzteil brauchen.


----------



## mayo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Junge, Junge ist das eine unsinnige "Diskussion". 
Vom "FanBoy-Gesülze" ganz zu schweigen 

*Fakt ist einfach, dass die Fermis einen indiskutablen FPS/Watt Wert haben! *
Ich will auch nicht wieder von Vergleichen von Single-Dual Karten anfangen.

Aber auch das ist eine "peinliche" Vorstellung... Es ist schon fast ein "Armutszeugnis" dass die Fermi *weniger Leistet, bei einem höherem Verbrauch* als eine Dual-GPU Karte.

Und das sage ich als Nvidia-Nutzer...
@it:


			
				Carvahall schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann kommen die Grafikkarten die mit Kompressorkühlung  ausgeliefert werden und mindestens ein 1500 W Netzteil brauchen.


 und müssen vom Schornsteinfeger abgenommen werden, da sie als Mini-Heizanlage klassifiziert werden..


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Die durcschnittliche Spielelast einer HD5870 liegt eher bei zwichen 110 bis 140Watt.
Siehe HT4U.


----------



## mayo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die durcschnittliche Spielelast einer HD5870 liegt eher bei zwichen 110 bis 140Watt.
> Siehe HT4U.


Sry, versteh diesen Post jetzt nicht ganz??


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Naja, 93° unter Last ist schon extrem viel. Was passiert eigentlich im Sommer und wenn die Kühler schon leicht verstaubt sind? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da einige Besitzer, wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist  , Probleme mit Ausfällen haben werden.

MfG


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



totovo schrieb:


> die HD 5870 ist auch eine Neuentwicklung!
> nur das sie noch auf der Vorgänergeneration basiert, 2 HD4870 zusammenklatschen ist da auch nicht!
> Ich bestreite nicht die großartige Entwicklerleistung der Nvideo Ingeneure, aber Nvidia macht einen schritt in die falsche Richtung!



weiterentwicklung und keine neuentwicklung! wohlgemerkt ist die 5870 eine weiterentwicklung der vorgängerkarte, welche ebenfalls auf einer weiterentwicklung einer weiterentwicklung basiert. wer das jetzt ein wenig verwirrend findet damit sind wir bei der 2xxx angekommen und die war doch ziemlich enttäuschend. aber es ist inzwischen eine grundsolide karte rausgekommen, war ja auch die 4xxx schon. also warum sollte es bei nvidia nicht genauso laufen können?



totovo schrieb:


> Doch du vergleichst die ganze Zeit eine 6 monate alte Grakagen. mit einer 6mon. jüngeren wieso kann ich dann nicht die gleiche gen. mit einer vergleichen die in 8mon. kommt?
> ist doch das selbe?


können tust du schon, ich hab ja auch nur gesagt das ich innerhalb einer generation vergleiche, weil die nächste generation zwangsläufig wieder einen schritt nach vorne macht. 
wenn ich zb ne ps2 mit ner xbox vergleiche, ist das trotz weit auseinanderliegenden releaseterminen auch sehr viel sinnvoller als ne ps2 mit einer xbox360 zu vergleichen.






totovo schrieb:


> gut deine sichtweise, kann ja auch durchaus sein!


na dann abwarten und tee trinken  bis es soweit ist halt ich ihn mit ner gtx480 schön warm 





totovo schrieb:


> das hast du erst das 2. mal gesagt


kann sein, aber immerhin hab ich es gesagt, was glaubst du wie viele nvidia fans das auch tun würden?






totovo schrieb:


> war nicht darauf bezogen


warum steht das dann da drunter?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die durcschnittliche Spielelast einer HD5870 liegt eher bei zwichen 110 bis 140Watt.
> Siehe HT4U.


wenn das so stimmt wär das aber schon ziemlich heftig, ich kann mich erinnern das die gtx2xx nicht auf so eine hohe spielelast kommen, trotz höherer tdp.
da wäre es mal interessant zu wissen wie das bei einer gtx480 aussieht, ich vermute doch stark das die durschnittliche spielelast weit unter 300W liegt, die werte mit den ati's zu vergleichen wäre sicherlich sehr interessant.
wär doch ne super aufgabe für euch liebes pcgh-team 



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, 93° unter Last ist schon extrem viel. Was passiert eigentlich im Sommer und wenn die Kühler schon leicht verstaubt sind? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da einige Besitzer, wenn sie denn mal verfügbar ist  , Probleme mit Ausfällen haben werden.
> 
> MfG


wer was auf seinen pc hält sollte ihn wirklich nicht verstauben lassen. ist ja nicht nur schlecht für die kühlung sonder auf für die elektronik.


----------



## TheOnLY (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> weiterentwicklung und keine neuentwicklung! wohlgemerkt ist die 5870 eine weiterentwicklung der vorgängerkarte, welche ebenfalls auf einer weiterentwicklung einer weiterentwicklung basiert. wer das jetzt ein wenig verwirrend findet damit sind wir bei der 2xxx angekommen und die war doch ziemlich enttäuschend. aber es ist inzwischen eine grundsolide karte rausgekommen, war ja auch die 4xxx schon. also warum sollte es bei nvidia nicht genauso laufen können?



Dem stimm ich zu. Die nächste(!)  Generation wird bestimmt wieder top sein, aber nicht ein Refresh der 480. Mit einem Refresh könnte man vlt noch etwas retten, mehr aber auch nicht.



mic-86 schrieb:


> wer was auf seinen pc hält sollte ihn wirklich nicht verstauben lassen. ist ja nicht nur schlecht für die kühlung sonder auf für die elektronik.


Stimmt schon, aber die meisten Leute die sich mit PCs nicht gut auskennen trauen sich garnicht den Rechner auch nur zu öffnen. Das sind meist die Käufer von Komplettpcs ala Media Markt die sowieso schon schlecht belüftet sind


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Dem stimm ich zu. Die nächste(!)  Generation wird bestimmt wieder top sein, aber nicht ein Refresh der 480. Mit einem Refresh könnte man vlt noch etwas retten, mehr aber auch nicht.


nun ja ich denke das kann im augenblick nur nvidia selbst wissen, ich bezweifle aber doch das in fermi nicht mehr potential steckt.



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber die meisten Leute die sich mit PCs nicht gut auskennen trauen sich garnicht den Rechner auch nur zu öffnen. Das sind meist die Käufer von Komplettpcs ala Media Markt die sowieso schon schlecht belüftet sind


ich weiß schon warum ich mir keine komplett pcs kauf, da gibts noch mehr macken wie nur schlechte belüftung.
aber entstauben muss schon sein, inklusive regelmäßig den pc zerlegen. vielleicht ist mir deswegen auch noch nie ein bauteil kaputtgegangen(mit außnahme von nem billignetzteil) während bei anderen öfter mal was abraucht.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> wer was auf seinen pc hält sollte ihn wirklich nicht verstauben lassen. ist ja nicht nur schlecht für die kühlung sonder auf für die elektronik.


Das beantwortet die Frage aber nicht. 

Des Weiteren ist es nun einmal nicht einfach Staub aus dem Rechnergehäuse fernzuhalten ohne das, durch vorhängen von Staubfiltern an den Gehäusefan´s, die Kühlleistung abgeschwächt wird.

Ich bin einfach der Meinung das Hardware die jetzt schon am Templimit kratz, Schwierigkeiten nach normaler Nutzung respektive in warmen Sommertagen haben wird, da kaum noch ein Puffer nach oben existiert. Und das nach 3 Monaten die Kühlleistung bei Luftkühlung i. d. R. nicht mehr wie am Anfang ist, ist leider normal.

MfG


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das beantwortet die Frage aber nicht.
> 
> Des Weiteren ist es nun einmal nicht einfach Staub aus dem Rechnergehäuse fernzuhalten ohne das, durch vorhängen von Staubfiltern an den Gehäusefan´s, die Kühlleistung abgeschwächt wird.


das schon, aber es ist doch ein unterschied ob man so wie ich zB jeden monat den staub entfernt oder sich einfach nen pc kauft und solange staub fressen lässt bis das ding kaputt geht, so wie es viele machen.


DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach der Meinung das Hardware die jetzt schon am Templimit kratz, Schwierigkeiten nach normaler Nutzung respektive in warmen Sommertagen haben wird, da kaum noch ein Puffer nach oben existiert. Und das nach 3 Monaten die Kühlleistung bei Luftkühlung i. d. R. nicht mehr wie am Anfang ist, ist leider normal.
> 
> MfG


meine gtx260 hat auch ähnliche temperaturen wie die gtx480 im test von pcgh. trotzdem hab ich noch nie probleme mit überhitzung gehabt auch im sommer nicht. und in dem zimmer wo mein pc steht wirds um die zeit über 30°C warm. 
das die kühlleistung nach 3 monaten niedriger wird halte ich ehrlich gesagt für ein gerücht. das sollte bei richtiger pflege der hardware jedenfalls nicht passieren.einfach gründlich entstauben und auch mal die wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen. wenn die gut ist ist die kühlleistung sogar oft noch ein wenig besser wie vorher.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

also meine GTX260 bleibt immer sehr kühl. im idle so um die 38 crad (Lüfter bei 38 %- unhörbar) , bei last um die 55 crad (lüfter auf 60 %-- leise hörbar) ^^
Und das, obwohl ich bis jetzt noch kein einzigen gehäuselüfter hab 

Die 480 wird auch miserabel zum overclocken sein, da is warscheinlich so gut wie nix drin da die temps dann einfach zu hoch werden


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> das schon, aber es ist doch ein unterschied ob man so wie ich zB jeden monat den staub entfernt oder sich einfach nen pc kauft und solange staub fressen lässt bis das ding kaputt geht, so wie es viele machen.
> 
> meine gtx260 hat auch ähnliche temperaturen wie die gtx480 im test von pcgh. trotzdem hab ich noch nie probleme mit überhitzung gehabt auch im sommer nicht. und in dem zimmer wo mein pc steht wirds um die zeit über 30°C warm.
> das die kühlleistung nach 3 monaten niedriger wird halte ich ehrlich gesagt für ein gerücht. das sollte bei richtiger pflege der hardware jedenfalls nicht passieren.einfach gründlich entstauben und auch mal die wärmeleitpaste neu auftragen. wenn die gut ist ist die kühlleistung sogar oft noch ein wenig besser wie vorher.


 Na wie willst du denn Beispielsweise den Staub innerhalb der Kühllamellen saubermachen, insbesondere wenn sich diese noch unter einem Case befinden???

MfG


----------



## TheOnLY (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> nun ja ich denke das kann im augenblick nur nvidia selbst wissen, ich bezweifle aber doch das in fermi nicht mehr potential steckt.



Ich bezweifle das auch nicht. Mit einer kleineren Fertigungsgröße wird NVidea wieder Spielraumhaben, aber jetz nunmal nicht.
Einen neuen gut funktinierenden Fertigungsprozess erwarte ich aber nich so schnell



DaStash schrieb:


> Na wie willst du denn Beispielsweise den Staub innerhalb der Kühllamellen saubermachen, insbesondere wenn sich diese noch unter einem Case befinden???


 Stabsauger und wie er sagte auseinander bauen


----------



## Gast1111 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Hey um naoch mal was klarzustellen der Preis liegt bei 499 DOLLAR!!! das sind rund 380€, und die karte hat manchmal einen vorsprung um 70%zur 5870 und 20% zur 5970, und mit dem stromverbrauch gajmmer könt ihr mal bitte aufhören, eine i7 ist auch kein sparfuchs, und wenn jeder der keine 5870 brüchte keine hätte sondern ne 5670 dann würden man wohl im jahr mehrere kw einsparen, und beim thema lautstärke, bei mir kommt sowieso ne wakü ran, und von evga und palit gibts schon neue kühllösungen, die leise sind, unter anderem ne ftw also mit wasser


----------



## Xion4 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey um naoch mal was klarzustellen der Preis liegt bei 499 DOLLAR!!! das sind rund 380€, und die karte hat manchmal einen vorsprung um 70%zur 5870 und 20% zur 5970, und mit dem stromverbrauch gajmmer könt ihr mal bitte aufhören, eine i7 ist auch kein sparfuchs, und wenn jeder der keine 5870 brüchte keine hätte sondern ne 5670 dann würden man wohl im jahr mehrere kw einsparen, und beim thema lautstärke, bei mir kommt sowieso ne wakü ran, und von evga und palit gibts schon neue kühllösungen, die leise sind, unter anderem ne ftw also mit wasser



Okay, wieder ein Hinweis für sinkendes Niveau. 

Der Preis für den sinnlosesten Beitrag des heutigen Tages hast du dir damit gesichert.

Wo bitte ist die GTX 480 20% schneller als die HD 5970, und wo bitte 70% schneller als die HD 5870.

Im ernst, wenn du es nicht belegen kannst, behalte deine grüne Meinung für dich.

Und anbei, nur weil 499$ im Raum steht, kannst du es noch lange nicht umrechen auf Euro, das war noch nie so und wird nie so sein.

Diese Diskussion sollte hier beendet werden, denn das Niveau sinkt stetig. Speziell weil sich hier immer mehr "Fanboys" ranken, und keine neutrale objektie Diskussion geführt wird.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

das is doch das "tolle" - die währungsumrechnerei kannste dir bei sowas schenken ^^ da kommt die steuer druff, zölle? transportkosten? kA. am ende kommt zumindest meist nen preis in euro raus, der ca 1:1 dem dollar preis entspricht.


----------



## Krabbat (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Schön wärs!
Die 480 hat erstmal nicht so einen großen vorsprung und zweitens gibt die nicht für 380 sondern für 480€!


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Stabsauger und wie er sagte auseinander bauen


Aha, ihr baut eure Grafikkarten auseinandern also auch den Kühlkörper ab, um diesen dann mit dem Staubsauger zu reinigen???

Ich pflege mein System auch und mache es regelmäßig sauber aber das sind einfach Dinge die ich so nicht durchführe, alleine schon aus Garantiegründen.  und ich denke das die representative Mehrheit der User das auch nicht in der Form macht, von daher bleibt das Problem der zunehmend abnehmenden Kühlleistung, der hießen Sommermonate und der absehbaren Temperaturproblemen von GPU´s, die jetzt schon bei Idealbedingungen Grenzwerte erreichen.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey um naoch mal was klarzustellen der Preis liegt bei 499 DOLLAR!!! das sind rund 380€, und die karte hat manchmal einen vorsprung um 70%zur 5870 und 20% zur 5970, und mit dem stromverbrauch gajmmer könt ihr mal bitte aufhören, eine i7 ist auch kein sparfuchs, und wenn jeder der keine 5870 brüchte keine hätte sondern ne 5670 dann würden man wohl im jahr mehrere kw einsparen, und beim thema lautstärke, bei mir kommt sowieso ne wakü ran, und von evga und palit gibts schon neue kühllösungen, die leise sind, unter anderem ne ftw also mit wasser


Hey um nochmal was klarzustellen, zu den umgerechneten Preis kommt dann noch die Märchensteuer etc. dazu und generell wird bei Hardware der Preis 1zu1 umgerechnet.

MfG


----------



## Gadteman (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Was hat das alles noch mit der Frage zur Schönung der TDP werte zu tun, wenn sich wieder alle über jeden Mist danebenbei unterhalten?
Neben den ganzen Müll den viele hier schreiben, ist es mittlerweile echt schwierig geworden überhaupt mal sachliche Informationen zu bekommen.

P.S.
Toll zu sehen das sich gerade hier wieder ein "Lager-Kampf" abspult, in dem andere wieder für Ihre Hardware bzw. Hardwarewünsche geflamt werden. Vor allem dieses bekloppte "F" Wort lässt einen echt das  kommen.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Was hat das alles noch mit der Frage zur Schönung der TDP werte zu tun, wenn sich wieder alle über jeden Mist danebenbei unterhalten?
> Neben den ganzen Müll den viele hier schreiben, ist es mittlerweile echt schwierig geworden überhaupt mal sachliche Informationen zu bekommen.
> 
> P.S.
> Toll zu sehen das sich gerade hier wieder ein "Lager-Kampf" abspult, in dem andere wieder für Ihre Hardware bzw. Hardwarewünsche geflamt werden. Vor allem dieses bekloppte "F" Wort lässt einen echt das  kommen.


 Mhh und wo ist jetzt in diesem Post dein Beitrag zum Thema????

@Topic
Die Hersteller werden schon recht haben, schliesslich zeigen das auch zahlreiche Test auf, dass die TDP Angaben über den Offiziellen von Nvidia liegen.

MfG


----------



## Gadteman (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

@DaStah
Nun, ich könnte mich jetzt genauso darüber auslassen, wie ich z.B. meinen Rechner Staubfrei halte, oder wie ich grad meine GTX mit nem Arctic Cooling leiser und kühler gemacht habe wegen sog. Kühlreserven im Sommer. Warum ich nen Stock-Kühler austausche, weil der mich schon im Winter lautstark anbrüllt bei ein paar Grad mehr... Täte aber nichts an dem Topic ob NV nun die TDP schönt oder nicht.... btw. wer gibt denn nicht idealwerte an? da geht doch mit dem Benzinverbrauch bei autos schonmal los... oder?? anderes Thema

@Topic
Schönung der Leistungsdaten sind nun nichts neues, nur die Abweichung sollte nicht zu hoch liegen. Und wer benutzt seine GPU langfristig zu 100% da würde einem der Stockkühler irgendwann so auf die NXXXe gehen...


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Gadteman schrieb:


> @DaStah
> Nun, ich könnte mich jetzt genauso darüber auslassen, wie ich z.B. meinen Rechner Staubfrei ...


Dir ist schon klar, dass dieses Thema unmittelbar mit den hohen TDP´zusammenhängt und das ich über deren Folgen geschrieben hatte??? KA was daran OT sein soll...

MfG


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Aha, ihr baut eure Grafikkarten auseinandern also auch den Kühlkörper ab, um diesen dann mit dem Staubsauger zu reinigen???
> 
> Ich pflege mein System auch und mache es regelmäßig sauber aber das sind einfach Dinge die ich so nicht durchführe, alleine schon aus Garantiegründen.  und ich denke das die representative Mehrheit der User das auch nicht in der Form macht, von daher bleibt das Problem der zunehmend abnehmenden Kühlleistung, der hießen Sommermonate und der absehbaren Temperaturproblemen von GPU´s, die jetzt schon bei Idealbedingungen Grenzwerte erreichen.


ja so ähnlich, wobei ich den staubsauger nur für den groben dreck benutze, zusätzlich reinige ich danach noch mit einem pinsel, danach ist die karte so gut wie neu.
das aus garantiegründen bleiben zu lassen ist unsinn, jeder anständige hersteller gesteht dir das recht zu den kühler zu entfernen und wenn du willst auch auszutauschen ohne das dabei die garantie verloren geht. steht auf dem garantiezettel meiner grafikkarte(eine zotac) sogar ausdrücklich drauf.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> ja so ähnlich, wobei ich den staubsauger nur für den groben dreck benutze, zusätzlich reinige ich danach noch mit einem pinsel, danach ist die karte so gut wie neu.
> das aus garantiegründen bleiben zu lassen ist unsinn, jeder anständige hersteller gesteht dir das recht zu den kühler zu entfernen und wenn du willst auch auszutauschen ohne das dabei die garantie verloren geht. steht auf dem garantiezettel meiner grafikkarte(eine zotac) sogar ausdrücklich drauf.


Mhh, wie gesagt, aus Garantiegründen baue ich den GPU Kühler nicht ab sondern reinige so gut ich eben kann, was aber letztendlich bedeutet, dass sich nach bestimmter Zeit, unter Normalbedingungen und da gehörst du wohl kaum dazu mit deiner Reinigung(was ja nicht unlöblich ist  ), eben die Kühlleistung verschlechtert. Wenn dann noch die hießen Sommermonate hinzukommen, stehe ich eben GPU´s die quasi schon am Limit laufen von der Haltbarkeit/Zuverlässigkeit eher skeptisch gegenüber. 

MfG


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, wie gesagt, aus Garantiegründen baue ich den GPU Kühler nicht ab


hast du den teil mit "beeinflusst die garantie nicht" überlesen oder glaubst du mir das nicht?


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> hast du den teil mit "beeinflusst die garantie nicht" überlesen oder glaubst du mir das nicht?


 Tatsache, habe ich überlesen, nur ist mir das Neu. Ich kenne nur einen Hersteller der das macht, von dem ich jetzt aber doofer Weise den Namen nicht weiß. Wer macht das denn alles?

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

mich würd jetz aber mal der genaue wortlaut interessieren. ich kanns einfach nich glauben, dass nen hersteller sowas zulässt ^^ ich könnt meinen arsch drauf verwetten, das die garantie erlischt, sobald der schaden mit deinem (unsachgemäßen) umbau zusammenhängt. mag sein, das sie den umbau zulassen und immernoch garanti gewähren, solange dann irgendwas andres futsch geht, aber ich glaube einfach nich, das man bei sowas auf der sicheren seite steht...


----------



## Rotax (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

@ DaStash:

Schonmal was von einem Kompressor gehört?^^

Damit macht man Computer sauber, danach findest kein Staubkörnchen mehr.

Mim Staubsauger einen Computer sauber machen... das ist wie mit einem Wattestäbchen ohne Watte einen Kuhstall sauber zu machen.


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tatsache, habe ich überlesen, nur ist mir das Neu. Ich kenne nur einen Hersteller der das macht, von dem ich jetzt aber doofer Weise den Namen nicht weiß. Wer macht das denn alles?
> 
> MfG


ganz genau weiß ich es nicht auf jeden fall ist es bei xfx und zotac so. ich denke aber doch das es bei den meisten so ist, da sicher eine ganze menge  leute ihre kühler wechseln, wäre sicher für einige ein kaufargument. vielleicht beim nächsten kauf einfach mal vorher beim händler oder gleich beim hersteller  nachfragen.


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

ich hab ja scho mit pinsel un staubsauger schiss, nen kompressor wäre ja wie nen holzhammer für ne nadel in die tapete ^^


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> mich würd jetz aber mal der genaue wortlaut interessieren. ich kanns einfach nich glauben, dass nen hersteller sowas zulässt ^^ ich könnt meinen arsch drauf verwetten, das die garantie erlischt, sobald der schaden mit deinem (unsachgemäßen) umbau zusammenhängt. mag sein, das sie den umbau zulassen und immernoch garanti gewähren, solange dann irgendwas andres futsch geht, aber ich glaube einfach nich, das man bei sowas auf der sicheren seite steht...


bei unsachgemäßer handhabung ist grundsätzlich die garantie weg, egal bei was, ein kühlerumbau ist aber keine unsachgemäße nutzung.


Rotax schrieb:


> @ DaStash:
> 
> Schonmal was von einem Kompressor gehört?^^
> 
> ...


nicht jeder hat nen kompressor daheim. und mit dem staubsauger bekommt man durchaus einiges an dreck weg. außerdem wär nen kompressor mir persönlich zu kraftvoll, da hätte ich angst um meine hardware. schon mit dem staubsauger hats mein bruder mal geschafft nen kühler zu schrotten, und der ist eher noch vorsichtiger als ich.


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Rotax schrieb:


> @ DaStash:
> 
> Schonmal was von einem Kompressor gehört?^^
> 
> ...


Ach ja und der Standartuser, wozu ich mich etzt auch mal zähle, hat natürlich stets einen Kompressor vor Ort um seinen Rechner fachgerecht zu reinigen. 

Wir sollten denke ich mal realistisch bleiben. Viele greifen nur zu handelsüblichen Möglichkeiten der Reinigung zurück und nur wenige werden extra das System auseinanderbauen, um die einzelnen Bestandteile akribisch zu reinigen.

@Kühlerdemontagegarantie
Ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anchliessen, ich kann mir das auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das die Garantie erhalten bleibt, wenn man selbstständig diesen an und abbaut bzw. austauscht. Kein Hersteller garantiert für die unfachgerechte Ausführungen solcher Arbeiten, wenn sie nicht durch offensichtlich fachkundiges Personal getätigt werden, zu denen dann wohl er Mitarbeiter der Hersteller zählen.
Andernfalls kann man mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, wenn man mir die entsprechenden Punkte in der Garantie aufzeigt wo steht, das bei privaten Austausch, aus was für Gründen auch immer, des Kühlkörpers, die Garantie des Herstellers erhalten bleibt. 

MfG


----------



## Bääängel (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Was bei mir ganz gut geklappt hat beim saubermachen, war sone Sprüflasche mit der man immer Pflanzen einsprüht auskippen und dann lange austrocknen lassen. Dann mit der einen Hand die ganze Zeit mit der Sprühflasche die Luft auf die Rechnerkomponenten pusten und mit der anderen Hand den Staubsauger halten und den aufgewirbelten Staub aufsaugen.


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach ja und der Standartuser, wozu ich mich etzt auch mal zähle, hat natürlich stets einen Kompressor vor Ort um seinen Rechner fachgerecht zu reinigen.
> 
> Wir sollten denke ich mal realistisch bleiben. Viele greifen nur zu handelsüblichen Möglichkeiten der Reinigung zurück und nur wenige werden extra das System auseinanderbauen, um die einzelnen Bestandteile akribisch zu reinigen.
> 
> ...


also der genaue wortlaut auf der garantiekarte meiner zotac: "Replacing the graphics cooler will not void the 5-year warranty unless the intstallation or use of an after market cooler resulted in product failure."

mag sein das es nicht bei jedem hersteller so ist, aber ich werd denke ich eh bei zotac bleiben, die sind einerseits sehr billig und andererseits super qualität.



Bääängel schrieb:


> Was bei mir ganz gut geklappt hat beim saubermachen, war sone Sprüflasche mit der man immer Pflanzen einsprüht auskippen und dann lange austrocknen lassen. Dann mit der einen Hand die ganze Zeit mit der Sprühflasche die Luft auf die Rechnerkomponenten pusten und mit der anderen Hand den Staubsauger halten und den aufgewirbelten Staub aufsaugen.


interessante und kreative möglichkeit


----------



## DarkMo (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> "Replacing the graphics cooler will not void the 5-year warranty *unless the intstallation or use* of an after market cooler *resulted in product failure*."


genau das was ich meinte ^^ wenn de da mist baust, wars das. das wär mir echt zu heiss sowas. das wäre mir bei ner 100€ karte zu heftig und bei ner 500... näää *g*


----------



## mic-86 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> genau das was ich meinte ^^ wenn de da mist baust, wars das. das wär mir echt zu heiss sowas. das wäre mir bei ner 100€ karte zu heftig und bei ner 500... näää *g*


ist mir schon klar aber dieses risiko besteht immer, letztendlich kommt es immer auf den hersteller an wie kundenfreundlich der ist, auf unsachgemäße handhabung kann der es in vielen fällen schieben.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Okay, wieder ein Hinweis für sinkendes Niveau.
> 
> Der Preis für den sinnlosesten Beitrag des heutigen Tages hast du dir damit gesichert.
> 
> ...


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 16) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Hier zu frieden scroll mal nach ganz unten


----------



## totovo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 (Seite 16) - 27.03.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> Hier zu frieden scroll mal nach ganz unten





meinst du Crysis in 2560x1600 mit 8xaa und 16xAF?

das sind aber mehr als 70 bzw. 20% und auch mit einer 480ér nicht mehr spielbar...

sonst sehe ich auf dieser seite eine fast gleich schnelle HD5870

schlechtes Beispiel


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



totovo schrieb:


> meinst du Crysis in 2560x1600 mit 8xaa und 16xAF?
> 
> das sind aber mehr als 70 bzw. 20% und auch mit einer 480ér nicht mehr spielbar...
> 
> ...


Mal abgesehen davon das in der Auflösung der VRAM limitiert und deshalb sich die 480 so absetzt...

MfG


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*

Ich will einen Test der HD 5870 2GB sehen.
Da verringert sich der Abstand bestimmt auf 10 %.


----------



## mic-86 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich will einen Test der HD 5870 2GB sehen.
> Da verringert sich der Abstand bestimmt auf 10 %.


glaub ich nicht mal, der performancegewinn durch mehr speicher ist eigentlich fast zu vernachlässigen, steht auf jeden fall in keinem verhältnis zu den mehrkosten einer solchen karte, dann lieber ne übertaktete variante nehmen, das bringt auf jeden fall mehr.
außerdem müsste man der fairness halber dann auch ne 480 mit extra speicher zum vergleich ranziehen, die werden bestimmt auch noch kommen.


----------



## klefreak (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht mal, der performancegewinn durch mehr speicher ist eigentlich fast zu vernachlässigen, steht auf jeden fall in keinem verhältnis zu den mehrkosten einer solchen karte, dann lieber ne übertaktete variante nehmen, das bringt auf jeden fall mehr.
> außerdem müsste man der fairness halber dann auch ne 480 mit extra speicher zum vergleich ranziehen, die werden bestimmt auch noch kommen.



das hängt ganz von der verwendeten Auflösung ab!

gerade dort, wo bei den BEnches eine HD5870 durch das steigern der Auflösung radikal einbricht kommt es warscheinlich zu einem Überfüllen des Speichers; die Fermikarte mit 1,5gb (AMD "Nur" 1024mb) kann hier noch ohne auslagern auf den Systemram arbeiten und bleibt dadurch schnell..

klar ist, dass in 800x600 der Ram wenig einfluss hat 
--> manch einer hat halt einen 24"er und spielt in 1920x1080+


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> außerdem müsste man der fairness halber dann auch ne 480 mit extra speicher zum vergleich ranziehen, die werden bestimmt auch noch kommen.



Wie viel Speicher soll die denn haben 3072MB? Wär aber durchaus interessant.


----------



## Xion4 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Fermi, TDP lt. Hersteller geschönt*



mic-86 schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht mal, der performancegewinn durch mehr speicher ist eigentlich fast zu vernachlässigen, steht auf jeden fall in keinem verhältnis zu den mehrkosten einer solchen karte, dann lieber ne übertaktete variante nehmen, das bringt auf jeden fall mehr.
> außerdem müsste man der fairness halber dann auch ne 480 mit extra speicher zum vergleich ranziehen, die werden bestimmt auch noch kommen.



Stimmt so nicht: wenn der Speicher anfängt zu limitieren, was bei 2560 x xxxx der Fall sein kann, speziell bei den AA uznd AFs, dann macht Speicher schon was aus. Dass du bei 1280 x 1024 keinen Unterschied zwischen 1GB und 2GB merkst, kein Thema, gebe ich dir recht, aber gerade beim Thema Eyefinity und Co. machst doch schon was aus.


----------

